# Is it safe to transport rabbits in car trunk?



## EmilyClick28 (Aug 3, 2018)

There is a rabbit show coming up this Saturday, and I'm bringing 8 rabbits. The show is only about 45 mins away, so it will be a short drive. Unfortunately I have a fairly small car and won't be able to fit all the travel cages in the back/passenger seats, so I'm going to need to put some of them in the trunk... Just wondering if that's safe? It is very hot right now where I live, about 95 during the day, so I'm a little worried about heat stroke but I wasn't sure if the air conditioner would reach the trunk at all. Since its such a short drive I'm wondering if that would be okay? If there's risk of the rabbits dying I could try to borrow someone's else's vehicle, but this would be much easier. If you have any advice or experience with this please let me know!


----------



## animalmom (Aug 3, 2018)

I would not want to be put in the trunk of any vehicle.  I seriously doubt that any air conditioning-cooling reaches inside the trunk.

If it is possible to borrow a larger vehicle then that should be your choice.  It does not take long at all for the temperature inside a vehicle to reach a dangerous level.  Stressed out rabbits don't show well.  You would be happier and show better with calm rabbits.

I applaud you for wanting to participate in the rabbit show and hope you do well.  Please let us know how you do at the show.  Pictures are always appreciated.


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 3, 2018)

I think I would find an alternative also with those temperatures.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 3, 2018)

I wouldn't try it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 3, 2018)

My neighbor asked about that a month or so ago so to know for sure, I took my digital thermometer that I use on the grill and put the probe in the trunk.  It was 85 degrees outside and the trunk didn't take long to hit 115.  I don't know how high it would have went to if left in there but the 115 told us all we needed to know.


----------



## secuono (Aug 3, 2018)

Fold down the seats so trunk is open to cab. Then its fine.
Otherwise, nope.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 3, 2018)

You could pull a Romney and put the carriers on the roof of the car, lol.  No - don't do that and also don't put them in the trunk either... I'm afraid it would end badly.  Hope you find a safe way to transport them and good luck at the show!!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 3, 2018)

I used to show rabbits and someone did that and arrived with dead rabbits. I would put them in the trunk only if you want them to die.


----------



## EmilyClick28 (Aug 9, 2018)

animalmom said:


> I would not want to be put in the trunk of any vehicle.  I seriously doubt that any air conditioning-cooling reaches inside the trunk.
> 
> If it is possible to borrow a larger vehicle then that should be your choice.  It does not take long at all for the temperature inside a vehicle to reach a dangerous level.  Stressed out rabbits don't show well.  You would be happier and show better with calm rabbits.
> 
> I applaud you for wanting to participate in the rabbit show and hope you do well.  Please let us know how you do at the show.  Pictures are always appreciated.




Thanks everyone for the help and advice! I used a larger vehicle and transported them in the backseat. The show went well, 2 of them got 1st place!


----------



## animalmom (Aug 9, 2018)

Congrats on the great showing!  I am glad you were able to find another vehicle.  We live for happy bunnies!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 9, 2018)

I am glad that you were able to transport them in the back seat. It would have been tragic to pop the trunk open and find dead bunnies. Now, you have two first place winners! A MUCH better outcome!


----------

